# Hoyt Charger price.



## rookjr (Oct 15, 2012)

Any news on the new Hoyt Charger pricing? Can not beleave you put a product out with no price on it. can someone help. Thank you.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen numerous people say $499, but have yet to see it from an actual dealer.


----------



## bowdoc_eric (Dec 15, 2006)

They are $499.99 for the bare bow and $649.99 for the package.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

How bout the Spyder series?


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

I here there going for a lot less in some of the Southern States... But that's only Rumor!! 


$499.00 here as well!!
$649.00 Packaged deal!!!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Beentown said:


> How bout the Spyder series?


I've heard MSRP $1,049

MAP is $949


----------



## michaelberry586 (Oct 14, 2012)

499 bare 699 rts package


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

You are all low on the Charger it will sell for around $599. Spyder will be $849 at my shop.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

wow a 200.00 markup.. ooh did I say that ? :mg:


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Tiggie_00 said:


> wow a 200.00 markup.. ooh did I say that ? :mg:


Yep you said it but ya don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

DFArcher said:


> You are all low on the Charger it will sell for around $599. Spyder will be $849 at my shop.


$599 is with the package, guess You all were not low for the bare bow.


----------



## michaelberry586 (Oct 14, 2012)

This bow and the Ballistic will pretty much end the Assassin.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Shop around here has the Spyder MAP at $869.


----------



## AccuArcher (Feb 1, 2008)

So what will the price be for a blacked out Charger like the one that is on the Hoyt Youtube video. Is there an extra charge for the black finish??


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

AccuArcher said:


> So what will the price be for a blacked out Charger like the one that is on the Hoyt Youtube video. Is there an extra charge for the black finish??











I don't think there is an up charge for the black matt finish... Gloss Black or target Color $35.00 - or more, just not sure as of yet on that..


----------



## michaelberry586 (Oct 14, 2012)

That snow camo is sweet I'd love to see that in person.


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

michaelberry586 said:


> This bow and the Ballistic will pretty much end the Assassin.


What is the Ballistic?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Will they do a black riser/snow limbs?


----------



## michaelberry586 (Oct 14, 2012)

CelticSavage said:


> What is the Ballistic?


It's Mission by Mathews new bow it's basically a 30 ATA Monster it has the AVS cams like the Monsters.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

MOBOW#1 said:


> I don't think there is an up charge for the black matt finish... Gloss Black or target Color $35.00 - or more, just not sure as of yet on that..


 I was told the Snow camo was a $35 upcharge as well.:sad:


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

michaelberry586 said:


> It's Mission by Mathews new bow it's basically a 30 ATA Monster it has the AVS cams like the Monsters.


Thank you


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

Shot one today at Buckeye Outdoors in Hebron,Oh. Great shooting bow. Price was 599.99 for the package


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Charger is nice for the dollars.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

CelticSavage said:


> Shot one today at Buckeye Outdoors in Hebron,Oh. Great shooting bow. Price was 599.99 for the package


What other Hoyts did they have in?


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

Beentown said:


> What other Hoyts did they have in?


The new Elements, Spyder 30 and the Charger. Didn't look at the price on the Element but the Spyder was 849.99. I shot the Charger and the Spyder. For me there wasn't enough of a difference between the two to justify the price. Both drew very smooth with minimal vibration, hand shock or noise. I was very surprised with the cams on the Charger. They felt just like RKT cams.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

CelticSavage said:


> The new Elements, Spyder 30 and the Charger. Didn't look at the price on the Element but the Spyder was 849.99. I shot the Charger and the Spyder. For me there wasn't enough of a difference between the two to justify the price. Both drew very smooth with minimal vibration, hand shock or noise. I was very surprised with the cams on the Charger. They felt just like RKT cams.


I am waiting for Vances/Buckeye to the the Spyder Turbo in.


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

You could try Vance's? They told me today that the Spyder Turbo was going to retail for 899.99. How far are you from Zanesvile?


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

CelticSavage said:


> The new Elements, Spyder 30 and the Charger. Didn't look at the price on the Element but the Spyder was 849.99. I shot the Charger and the Spyder. For me there wasn't enough of a difference between the two to justify the price. Both drew very smooth with minimal vibration, hand shock or noise. I was very surprised with the cams on the Charger. They felt just like RKT cams.


I did a review on this earlier, I came to the same exact conclusion, it surprised the he bouble hocky sticks out of me. 
Was considering a new strictly hunting bow and if I were going to buy one of the two it would be the charger! Money isnt a concern but its close enough that its hard to justify the price difference when I can outfit the charger with some top shelf accessories for the difference. I understand the price difference where the materials such as limbs and riser process are concerned, but Im still amazed at what a 499.00 dollar bow today can do. It still has all the Hoyt quality. 
Its kinda like buying an XLT Ford vs a Lariat. I can afford a king ranch but can do the same work with an XLT, may not have my fanny on cerano leather but it has great potential!!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

The Charger is a heck of a lot of bow at that price point. It really doesn't feel like a bow that belongs there. Best thing I could say is that it's an Alphamax with RKT cams


----------



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

Beentown said:


> How bout the Spyder series?


I looked at them yesterday. The price was 899.99 bare bow. 


Home of the free, because of the brave. If you like your freedom thank a VETERAN. 
Thank you to all who served.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought the same thing, I actually thought it was machined aluminium and had to look real close to figure out it was extruded.
Its no frills, no fancy stickers, nothing to draw your attention but one hell of a deal. 
To be honest, Im gonna probably buy one just to hunt with for a backup/ bad weather, and tune it to its optimal point.
Its a little smoother with that larger cam, it loads up quick. It has almost made me to decide to sell my element , buy the charger and shoot my matrix for tournaments. If I sell the rest of my tournament Bass gear and my Nitro boat you can bet the wife will not even notice the difference.
like you said its so similar to the spider on the shot that Hoyt may have shot themselves in the foot with the charger.
This isnt something I say lightly either.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

There will still be a lot of people that will flock to the Spider and Element that won't even look at the Charger in my opinion because of the price. Which is sad. It really is a heck of a bow.


----------



## Whisky (Jan 25, 2010)

CelticSavage said:


> There will still be a lot of people that will flock to the Spider and Element that won't even look at the Charger in my opinion because of the price. Which is sad. It really is a heck of a bow.


This is true. The Charger is an absolute wonderful bow for the money. I was told $650 for the package, didn't get a bare bow price.....Also, price tag on the Spyders were $899 and on the Carbons $1399. 

I prefer a longer ATA bow, so the Spyder 34 is for me. If the Charger were that, I'd be all over it..


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

I believe the Charger would be great at an even higher price. They are going for 600$ here for the package and 500$ bare. Spider was 850


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

CelticSavage said:


> I believe the Charger would be great at an even higher price. They are going for 600$ here for the package and 500$ bare. Spider was 850


They told me the Spyders, no matter configuration, were goingt o be $849. Same for you?


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

Beentown said:


> They told me the Spyders, no matter configuration, were goingt o be $849. Same for you?


Sent you a pm


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

When I talked to the sales associate he said they were gonna be 900


----------



## Inssano (Mar 6, 2012)

Spyders are 750 here in indiana at a local shop. I was very impressed by the spyder and new element was sick. Didn't shoot the charger but the price is great. Good competition for the assassin. Great to see hoyt stepping up and giving another option for guys that want quality but not a 1000 dollar bare bow price.


----------



## fightingbear (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone had the opportunity to shoot this bow, as well as the rampage xt? I recentlyt shot the rampage xt and I really liked it better than the assassin that was a comparable price. However I need the bow in a 31 inch draw, so the shop I was at suggested to order the charger long draw. 

I guess Im a little skeptical since the price seems so good and it has a different cam system than the charger. Has anyone shot both? Are the draw and hold as smooth and solid as was on the rampage xt?


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

The draw is actually smoother than the Rampage CT. And the back wall is solid as rock. The Charger is a heck of a lot of bow at that price. Very smooth!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fightingbear (Oct 30, 2012)

I appreciate your help, Celtic Savage.


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

No problem. I think you will like it. It truly is a great bow and a steal at that price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rockindaddy1967 (Sep 14, 2012)

Chargers replacing rampage as stated above prob 650 for package and the spider replacing the vector approx 950 according to my shop


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

The Charger is 599.99 for the package here and the Spyder is 849.99

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveCad (Sep 21, 2012)

I just picked one up for $499. I actually bought the first one the store has sold, they just got their shipment of them in today and all the boxes were sitting there on the floor when I walked in. I actually went there to buy the Rampage XT. I drew back the Rampage XT and the Charger in the store and I couldn't believe how much smoother a draw the Charger had. I liked the way the Rampage XT was constructed but the Charger is such a sweet bow to shoot and couldn't be more happy with it. I shot it for 2 hours at the indoor range in the store and was amazed how quiet and smooth the bow is.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had the Rampage and the Vector turbo a Matrix and many other I was realy happy when I drew the Charger got me a blackout 499.00 was the price on it bare my dealer sold me enough stuff to get me in the woods better than the package stuff 560.00 out the door.


----------

